# colostrum? Mastitis?



## Long Last Farm (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi--first time boer goat owner with first time momma.  Long story short--Momma gave birth to twins a couple hours ago.  We warmed them up, cleaned them up And gave them to momaa.  She seems to accept them, but they are having trouble nursing.  I expressed a little out of the teats.  I hhelped 2 other goats just yesterday by expressing some to get the babies latched on.  Anyway, the fuid coming out of this new momma does not look like the other goats.  It is mych thicker, and much yellower-- it is almost custard/pudding consistancy.  The other wer much thinner.  Is this just a variation on colostrum or mastits or ?  Thanks for any repliees.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 7, 2013)

Colostrum is thick and yellowish, and it can vary from one doe to another in consistency and color.  Watch for lumps, swelling, a hot udder but she is probably fine.


----------



## currycomb1 (Mar 7, 2013)

if she has plenty, milk some into a small plastic water bottle,label and freeze it. never know when you or a friend might need some. a small water bottle seems to be just the right size to feed a newborn(lg size goat)


----------

